# North Texas Retriever Club



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Any one have info on trial


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The Open had a very difficult 13 minute water triple which was terminated at 5 o'clock due to a thunderstorm with 4 dogs left to run. The Amateur will have a delayed start of 10 AM. Open scratches 3,18,42
Amateur scratches 20,24


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Just heard Danny Farmer swept the open
1st NAFC Tubbs #15
2nd NFC Dottie #38
3rd Wanda #25 New FC
4th Babe #2
Dont know RJ or Jams
Big Congrats to Team Vinwood!!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Dang!! Tubb is on a roll! 6 trials since the national and already 2 WINS, a 2nd and a 3rd? Great job! Congrats Danny, John and Martha! Any update on the Am?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, a huge congratulations to Vinwood! Babe is just a baby, impressive.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Unofficial but Russell's had a nice return to Texas - Tubb also won the amateur with Martha at the helm and John got second with his wonderful young dog Libby! 3rd and 4th to Manny and Gracie - always contenders-- with jams to Schrader, Aycock and Kelly (Rowdie) Very tough Am and Open this weekend so huge congrats to all the last dogs standing!!


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Way to go Tubbs!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Some real good dogs in that Am last series. Real proud of Two Step's Whirly Bird "Birdie" for banging with the big dogs and finishing a tough trial. Birdie doesnt turn 2 until next month.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW!!! Way to go Tubb!! Congrats on the double header to Martha and John!! And congrats to John with Libby. Sounds like an awesome weekend for sure. He truly is a special dog.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> WOW!!! Way to go Tubb!! Congrats on the double header


While winning both major stakes on the same weekend is an awesome accomplishment it only qualifies as a Doubleheader if the handler is the same for both wins. Danny Farmer was the handler in the Open, Martha in the Amateur.


----------

